# Owners Update - Strip/Elite Upgrade



## gnorth16 (Sep 23, 2012)

So we attended an owners update on the Strip today and was asked what I thought of the ownership.  I gave my opinion of the lack of availability for the affiliates in Florida and how I was not impressed with the consolidation in Vegas and how it was affecting the resale of properties already there.  So the pitch was not on the timeshare aspect of HGVC, but the "Proprietary Worldwide Collection" and how being elite can get me into 52 (and counting properties) including the current HGVC  properties with a 12 month window. 

I asked why this is being done and both the salesman and the manager of sales said it was to distinguish between retail and resale and prevent people from buying resale.  I walked out being pissed off that this is the way that HGVC is leaning towards.  Most of the additional properties being acquired will be in the Worldwide collection, limiting what resale owners can do with their membership.

On the plus side, I did get confirmation that there is a new property in Park City and San Diego comming shortly (both Worldwide Collection) and Chicago,  and Los Angeles are in the works (also Worldwide collection).

So long story short, the 60 minute owners update turned into a 3 hour sales pitch to upsell me from 5000 gold to 2-7000 Park Soleil to get to Elite for $62000 financed at 10.5% over 10 years   They had a rebuttle for every answer until I finally said I could not afford it.

I walked away informed, but very upset that they are now distinguishing between resale and retail owners.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 24, 2012)

It sounds to me like they used "fancy talk" to make you think something new was going on, when in fact, all they were talking about was same old elite vs. non-elite distinction. They can put whatever fancy labels they want on their resorts. That doesn't change the usual "home" and "club" reservation windows, nor does it give direct buyiers any advantage (except as elites).

Trying to frighten marks into thinking the only way to protect value is to buy direct is a common technique of salescreeps everywhere. Even Hilton creeps are subject to the adage: "How do you know a TS salesman is lying?... His lips are moving." It doesn't help to spread manure as it's gospel.


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 24, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> It doesn't help to spread manure as it's gospel.



I am only passing on what was said to my in my owners update.... sorry, timeshare presentation.  I want to know what others have heard or what their feelings are towards being non-elite.  I bought into HGVC on the premise that they treated resale owners the same as retail owners and although the distinctions made are elite vs. non-elite, I walked out of feeling "second class" without the ability to book some fantastic places outside of LV, Orlando and Hawaii.

Scare tactics...absolutely.  Instead of buying, it made me walk out of there almost unhappy with my ownership and bitter towards hilton.  And I never got to mention how the Revolution sucks.... 

All I am looking for is clarity.  I know I wasn't going to get it form the sales staff, so I defer the question to the HGVC tuggers...


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 24, 2012)

*You can't trust the sales folks.*



gnorth16 said:


> I walked away informed, but very upset that they are now distinguishing between resale and retail owners.



They have been telling lies about resale vs retail for a very long time. This is no different. It's just a new spin on the same old lie. Honestly, because of the source (the so called "Owner Update"), I won't worry.

Here are some old threads regarding the same old lie (scare tactics) from the sales folk.

Owner benefits from resale (2011) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145004
HGVC - changes for resale buyers? (2008) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70747
Went to Sales Presentation in Vegas (2008) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61745
Newbie in need of some help: resale vs. developer purchase differences (2008) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74675
Questions for seth (2006) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20077


----------



## phil1ben (Sep 24, 2012)

GNorth -- It would appear that the owner's update (a/k/a sales pitch) worked. They were successful in making you question your own resale purchase. They have planted the seed for the next sales pitch. 

I also purchased my one and only timeshare at the beginning of 2010 for pennies on the dollar. I would expect Hilton/Blackstone to continue to focus their marketing efforts on the benefits (few in my opinion) of paying retail.

I recently went into a Ralph Lauren store to buy my wife a present. I saw a pair of jeans there for $775.00 that I just saw at the outlet store for $250.00. The salesperson tried to convince me to buy retail because she would receive free tailoring. I told her, "You really should go into timeshare sales" and she thought that was a compliment.

In my opinion there are similarities between that event and timeshares. Good Luck.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 24, 2012)

My opinion is the salesman lied to get you upset.......and it worked. Their job is to discourage resale purchases. To do that, they'll make you think you're resale purchases isn't as valuable as a retail purchase. They're lying through their teeth on most instances. Buying retail isn't going to get you into the affiliates any easier than buying retail.

The proper comeback when they downgrade resale is to ask them why should I buy retail if it's essentially worthless when it comes time for me to sell it or, if my heirs can't use it and my estate needs to sell it? Why pay $62,000 for something that, in your words, is essentially worthless when purchased on the resale market? They won't have much of an answer. 

We use to go to the owners updates to be updated. We stopped going several years ago when they started in on us much like what they've done to you. Hours long high pressure sales pitches with lies out the wazoo aren't worth my time. For that matter, 90 minutes isn't worth my time when all I'm hearing are lies.


----------



## GregT (Sep 24, 2012)

What is the Worldwide Collection?   Is this a pool of properties and HGVC grants 12 month access to the weeks in the pool?

Thx


----------



## ricoba (Sep 24, 2012)

GregT said:


> What is the Worldwide Collection?   Is this a pool of properties and HGVC grants 12 month access to the weeks in the pool?
> 
> Thx



That was my question also.


----------



## vegasVIP (Sep 24, 2012)

I attended and owners update last August.  I am a resale owner and they wanted me to also switch into that system.  Since I have not heard about it hear on TUG, I passed.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 24, 2012)

GregT said:


> What is the Worldwide Collection?   Is this a pool of properties and HGVC grants 12 month access to the weeks in the pool?



AFAIK, what they were talking about is the group of resorts to which elites are given a 12-month reservation window on a rotating basis, which is the same as its always been... but they dressed it up as something new to scare the bejeezus out of our friend.

Actually, I've read complaints that even this perk "is not all that."


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 24, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> AFAIK, what they were talking about is the group of resorts to which elites are given a 12-month reservation window on a rotating basis, which is the same as its always been... but they dressed it up as something new to scare the bejeezus out of our friend.
> 
> Actually, I've read complaints that even this perk "is not all that."


+1

And I think it is a good possibility that the sales rep even made up the term "Worldwide Collection" just to make his sales pitch more believable.

Kurt


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 24, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> +1
> 
> And I think it is a good possibility that the sales rep even made up the term "Worldwide Collection" just to make his sales pitch more believable.
> 
> Kurt



The worldwide collection is (apparently) a group of hotels and resorts (seems like more hotels, now that I think about it) like Bora Bora, something to do with the parent company Blackstone.  I remember that the same units are available through Hhonors and we know that any conversion is not the best use of points.  I stilll cannot find anything online about it.

Really enjoying my stay here and going for a massage in the morning (thanks to the sales pitch).  I knew that I had to come here to get some truth to what I heard.  I now know that I will not go for another "owners update" any time soon...Maybe my "timeshare skin" still isn't thick enough!!!

thanks everyone...


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 24, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> The worldwide collection is a group of hotels and resorts (seems like more hotels, now that I think about it)...



That refers to Hilton Hotels "Resort Collection," a group of 78 luxury hotels.
This is mixing apples+oranges. They have nothing to do with HGVC.

You can see the list here: http://www3.hilton.com/en/resorts/list.html
I do note that Hilton Hotels at HHV and Waikoloa Village are listed.


.


----------



## crf450x (Sep 24, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> The proper comeback when they downgrade resale is to ask them why should I buy retail if it's essentially worthless when it comes time for me to sell it or, if my heirs can't use it and my estate needs to sell it? Why pay $62,000 for something that, in your words, is essentially worthless when purchased on the resale market? They won't have much of an answer.



This is one of the best comebacks I have heard.  I originally purchased Marriott from the developer and love the many great vacations it has given to my family.  I am interested in possibly adding another TS resale and attend various presentations time to time.  I will have to keep this comeback in mind.


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 24, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> That refers to Hilton Hotels "Resort Collection," a group of 78 luxury hotels.
> This is mixing apples+oranges. They have nothing to do with HGVC.
> 
> You can see the list here: http://www3.hilton.com/en/resorts/list.html
> ...



Some of the resorts do sound familiar from the sales pitch, Bora Bora, Sechelles, Sedona, Marco Island....  I saw my sales rep in the hall today and I think I will have to give him a call tomorrow.  Probably best to let this go, but I want to clear the air and separate the truth from the BS.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 25, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> Some of the resorts do sound familiar from the sales pitch, Bora Bora, Sechelles, Sedona, Marco Island....  I saw my sales rep in the hall today and I think I will have to give him a call tomorrow.  Probably best to let this go, but I want to clear the air and separate the truth from the BS.




Why bother? It will be like trying to teach a pig to sing. It's going to waste your time and annoy the pig. Unless you're wanting to pay $60,000 to become elite, just sit back and enjoy your ownership. There's nothing the salesman can do about that.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 25, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Why bother? It will be like trying to teach a pig to sing. It's going to waste your time and annoy the pig. Unless you're wanting to pay $60,000 to become elite, just sit back and enjoy your ownership. There's nothing the salesman can do about that.



+1 (though I do wonder what a singing pig would sound like!  )


----------



## hockeybrain (Sep 25, 2012)

One thing I like to add to the timeshare salesman trying to get me to pay up for elite status etc. that I am unwilling to do primarily due to cost is that Hilton should be happy I bought the timeshare from someone who payed retail because I am using the timeshare and I am paying the yearly maintenance fees.   Hilton also received money when the timeshare property transferred from the first owner to my family  , so Hilton already received full fare for the timeshare, received money to transfer the property from me and continues to receive maintenance fees.   It is a win win for everyone, except the retail salesman, too bad for them in our cases.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 25, 2012)

hockeybrain said:


> One thing I like to add to the timeshare salesman trying to get me to pay up for elite status etc. that I am unwilling to do primarily due to cost is that Hilton should be happy I bought the timeshare from someone who payed retail because I am using the timeshare and I am paying the yearly maintenance fees.   Hilton also received money when the timeshare property transferred from the first owner to my family  , so Hilton already received full fare for the timeshare, received money to transfer the property from me and continues to receive maintenance fees.   It is a win win for everyone, except the retail salesman, too bad for them in our cases.



HGVC sales won't care about MF's. Only the resort HOA will care about MF's being paid. Sure they should be glad but the reality is they couldn't care less. They only care about what it takes to get you to buy more.


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 27, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Why bother? It will be like trying to teach a pig to sing. It's going to waste your time and annoy the pig. Unless you're wanting to pay $60,000 to become elite, just sit back and enjoy your ownership. There's nothing the salesman can do about that.



I decided not to go. Instead I booked a second massage at the spa instead. I think that is a much better use of my time.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 27, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> I decided not to go. Instead I booked a second massage at the spa instead. I think that is a much better use of my time.



That would be a GREAT use of you time. 

When we went to our last owners update, it was our LAST owners update. It was bad enough there was very little update but instead a full court press sales attempt, but the lies they were telling were, for lack of a better phrase, unbelievable.

In the end, the jokes on HGVC. Not only did we purchase our orignal ownership direct, we upgraded from EOY to EY direct. So they've chased a retail customer off their sales floor for good by being jerks.


----------



## HatTrick (Sep 27, 2012)

phil1ben said:


> I told her, "You really should go into timeshare sales" and she thought that was a compliment.



:hysterical:


----------

